# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Mac OS  >  Еще один обзор Mac OS X Snow Leopard

## SDA

Последние 10 лет Apple постоянно вела работу по улучшению и обновлению собственной операционной системы — Mac OS X. В том числе, за счет использования разработок компании NeXT, созданной Стивом Джобсом, одним из соучредителей Apple. Результатом стало появление внушительной современной ОС, которая по праву считается лучшей в своем классе.

Выпуск Snow Leopard, также известной как Mac OS X 10.6, — это своего рода пауза в череде непрекращающихся обновлений операционной системы. Однако на этот раз компания сделала ставку не на добавление новых функций, а на комплексную переработку всей ОС в целом.

Данное обновление Mac OS X, в отличие от предыдущих, нацелено на повышение скорости работы системы, перераспределение места на жестком диске, и исправление ошибок в различных приложениях.

Напоминаем, что и в России уже можно купить Mac OS X Snow Leopard.
дальше http://www.maccentre.ru/lib/38253

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

ИМХО (да простят меня кошатники  :Smiley:  ), MacOS - это та ОС, которой должна была быть Windows.

----------


## SDA

> ИМХО (да простят меня кошатники  ), MacOS - это та ОС, которой должна была быть Windows.


Согласен  :Smiley:  
15 лет пользования Windows и полутомесячное MacOS и я в полном восторге от оси. Полностью отказаться от Windows дома меня удерживает только цена хорошего Imaca с монитором 24 дюйма, ну и конечно игры  :Smiley:

----------

